# Womens Concacaf 2018



## oh canada (Oct 4, 2018)

Hoping for a US v. Canada matchup on 10/17 in the Final.  

US has shown ball control/skill weakness when teams can high-press them.  e.g., Australia.  But, that takes an extreme amount of fitness to do for 90 minutes.  Canada now has some players that can go toe to toe with the Americans.  But, coach still building for future (avg. age is 24 for Canada -- US is 28).

Will be a great barometer for our "little" country to the north whose population is smaller than California's   Great to see teams finally play in games that actually mean something.

Mexico could be a spoiler (very unlikely tonight)...any of the other countries even close?  Cuba has a team???


----------



## Jaminit (Oct 5, 2018)

Hoping for US-Canada-Mexico as the 3 qualifiers so we can root for NA next year in France!


----------



## Zdrone (Oct 11, 2018)

At least the women were able to beat Trinidad and Tobago


----------



## timbuck (Oct 11, 2018)

Coincidence that the game was played on the 1 year anniversary of the men’s disaster game?


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 15, 2018)

First half of the US Jamaica game was about as perfect a first half that you could ever have.   US was on fire.


----------



## oh canada (Oct 17, 2018)

To the objective eye, just a lot of really bad soccer played by all but US and Canada so far.  I don't think it benefits either country to have such a cakewalk into the World Cup.  Any last minute predictions for tonight's game?  Both teams are in, just playing for bragging rights.  I'm saying 2-1 northsiders, but that's a homer pick, of course.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 17, 2018)

Dang, Alex Morgan was a yard offside on that second goal.


----------



## oh canada (Oct 17, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Dang, Alex Morgan was a yard offside on that second goal.


A really bad no call for sure.  Obviously off side.  Like, really obvious.

Overall, the game was a snoozefest.  Maybe the rainy weather had something to do with it, but neither team looked that sharp--both kept giving the ball away-- and Canada was frustrating to watch not even try to attack.  And, not do any high-pressure defending.  Some say all the turnovers make the women's game more interesting to watch.  I just get more frustrated.


----------



## Zdrone (Oct 17, 2018)

I flipped on Panama vs Jamaica earlier.  Lasted about 5 minutes.  It was really bad.  I know the US wo


oh canada said:


> A really bad no call for sure.  Obviously off side.  Like, really obvious.
> 
> Overall, the game was a snoozefest.  Maybe the rainy weather had something to do with it, but neither team looked that sharp--both kept giving the ball away.


I missed the second goal. Thought Canada came up well in the second balf and pressed hard up until the 18.  
After I the second half, the US seemed to turn it on.

I did find the 3rd places game quite awful.  A decent flight 2 04 team could have created changes


----------



## dyzio03 (Oct 18, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> I did find the 3rd places game quite awful.  A decent flight 2 04 team could have created changes


You're either joking or are out of your mind


----------

